# Topics > Robotics > Amateur robotics, hobby robotics >  Homemade robots from Saurav Chakraborty, Brainergiser

## Airicist

youtube.com/sauravchakra

facebook.com/Brainergiser

twitter.com/brainergiser

----------


## Airicist

How to make a walking robot at home 

Published on Jul 15, 2014




> There are some videos on homemade walking robots, but one explained how to make it. Here is step by step instructions to make a simple walking robot. I have used a old CD players door opening mechanism to make the robot.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a self jumping Robo Toy 

Published on Jul 28, 2014




> Here is another MOTOR and BATTERY Project. It is a simple Robo Toy which can jump forward, then jumps backward again and stands on its own feet. Its homemade from aluminum sheets, iron wires and wood. A servo-motor was modified to provide the high torque low speed motion without the need of any control circuit for this project.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a three legged single motor toy robot 

Published on Jul 17, 2014




> It is easy to make single motor based toy robot. Its moves with funny steps based on the different legs position and angle. Kids can really enjoy it.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a Four Legged Walking Robot 

Published on Sep 2, 2014




> It is a four legged single motor control robot. It looks like an insect robot. The video provides step by step instructions to make this simple four legged walking robot. I have used an old CD player’s door opening mechanism to make the robot.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a crawling robot 

Published on Aug 29, 2014




> Here are step by step instructions to make a simple crawling robot.The basic electronic components are a DC motor and a battery. I have used an old CD player's door opening mechanism to make the robot.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a Walking Robo Dinosaur 

Published on Dec 23, 2014




> This is a Christmas gift to all my fans. Its about how to make a walking Robo Dinosaur using a single motor. While walking it moves tail and head too. A single servo motor was used for this. The circuit inside the servo was removed, therefore no external control circuit was necessary. Its just like a DC motor with gear box to provide high torque at low speed.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a Toy Robo Snake 

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> Here are step by step instructions on how to make a toy robo snake. It is having two 3V DC motors, one 3.7V li-Po battery and one simple transistor base astable multivibrator circuit board. The frequency of the circuit is less than 1Hz. The timing can be changed by changing the value of C1 and C2.
> The head part of snakes gets an oscillation motion because of this circuit and the motors. This oscillation is then moved down along the body towards the tail, giving a snake like body movement to the toy.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a toy butterfly which can flap its wings 

Published on Dec 30, 2014




> This is a simple toy butterfly. It can flap its wings. The step by step instructions are given on how to make it. Inside it , there are, a small DC motor, two AA batteries and one easy to make astable multivibtator circuit.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a fire breathing dragon head 

Published on Jan 13, 2015




> This is a dragon head made from sheet metal. It breathes real fire. As we are dealing with sharp metal edges and real fire safety is main priority. We should do it in presence of elders.
> An alcohol base perfume spray bottle along with a small candle were used to make the fire ball. This is a non-electronic project work. But if someone wants then they can add electronic part to make the jaw opening and the perfume bottle pressing mechanism using a servo motor. And instead of candle a high voltage stunt gun / spark mechanism can be used to ignite the fire.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a Robot Octopus 

Published on Jan 22, 2015




> This video is about a robot octopus. Step by step instructions are given on how to make it at home. Its single motor driven easy to make underwater robo octopus. There are eight legs which the octopus uses to move and swim under water

----------


## Airicist

How to make a rope climbing robot 

Published on Jan 26, 2015




> This video is about a rope climbing robot. It is an easy to make robot. Step by step instructions are given on how to make it at home. Its single motor robot which can climb up as well as can climb down.

----------


## Airicist

How to make your own Animatronics Robot at home

Published on Jun 2, 2015




> Animatronics refers to the use of robotic devices to emulate a human or an animal, or bring lifelike characteristics. It is widely used in many famous movie like E.T. , Koi Mil gaya ,Terminator. E.T and Jadoo’s head were animatronics robot, (motor and string guided) with a rubber skin. But in the body there was hidden human. We tried to make the robotic part here using two servo motors. The control circuit was based to 555 timer IC to provide pulses to the servo ( 0.5 to 2.5mS pulse, with fixed time period of 21mS). A multi-turn variable resistor/potentiometer were used to vary the pulse width thus the angle of rotation. The difficult part is the aluminum body. Approx dimensions are given for each parts.

----------


## Airicist

how to make a very simple Infra Red IR proximity sensor for Robots

Published on Jun 3, 2015




> Here I have shown a very simple IR circuit to make proximity sensor to detect an object. I can be use it robotics. Also you can fit this circuit in a small box with a buzzer and use it as burglar alarm. This circuit will be used in some upcoming robotics projects.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a Robot Toy using proximity sensor and old CD

Published on Jun 6, 2015




> Here is a concept of very simple robot toy. Two CD were used to make its wheels. One IR proximity sensor detects the presence of your hand and switch ON the motor.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a simple obstacle detection and an edge robot car

Published on Jun 19, 2015




> Here is the method of making a very simple obstacle detection robot car. It can be easily converted to a edge detection robot car. So suppose the car is on top of a table. It will never fall from there as it can detect the edge and takes a turn.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a robot which can follow an object

Published on Oct 9, 2015




> Here is how you can make a very simple follow me robot. It can sense the presence of object to be followed using Infra-Red ( IR ) sensor. There are one IR Led and two IR photo diode (with back IR Filter) . When the IR gets reflected from a nearby object and reflected back to both the receivers, thus the transistor based switches power ON both the motors and the robot moves forward. If the object moves left or right then any one motor gets switched on and the robo takes turn.

----------


## Airicist

How to make an easy drawing robot for kids

Published on Oct 17, 2015

This is a drawing robot or Draw-Bot. Its easy to make and can draw random lines of different color on a paper. Each drawing will be different and unique from other as its random. So make it and enjoy drawing with it.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a Robot which can walk on irregular surface

Published on Nov 23, 2015




> This a simple robot which can walk on irregular surface. Its non-wheel based walking mechanism. Make your own robot to get more hands on.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a climbing Robot

Published on Nov 25, 2015




> This robot can climb on iron wall. It can be used in construction field to climb long iron pillar.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 5, 2015




> This is the 1st remote control (RC) project in my channel. I did not make the RC circuit, rather took the transmitter and receiver circuit from an old RC toy car. The RC circuit is based on IC TX-2B and Rx-2B. The robot which was controlled is from my previous post (climbing robot). If the motor rotates clockwise/forward the robot climbs up. If it rotate an-clockwise then the robot climbs down. Following links will help you to get more info about the RC circuit.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a floating toy which uses water surface tension to float like water strider insect

Published on Dec 20, 2015




> This tutorial to understand the water surface tension. We made a simple toy which floats on water using the same principle. Try is at your home and enjoy. 
> About Channel:
> Bainergizer youtube channel was founded by Saurav Chakraborty. Its acts as brain energizer for students and kids by giving science and technology related ideas, tutorials. Inspire them to make those by yourself and get more hands on, diy projects, Diy ideas, Diy craft, Diy home and many more ideas to improve their skills. 
> There are several technology related ideas, video tutorials, on designing a robot, building a robot, robot how to make, robot ideas, remote control, toy, motor boats, under water robot, climbing robot, walking robots. 
> The channel also provides knowledge on different kind’s of electronic toy, science project, science experiments, art works, airplanes, birds, hovercrafts, robot kits, educational kit, kits for kids and many more. 
> This is a good source of school projects, kids project, kids tutorial, summer project, student projects, training, tutorials, engineering projects, mechanical projects, electro mechanical projects, online training.

----------


## Airicist

How to make floating insect toy like water strider

Published on Dec 21, 2015




> This is an insect toy which can float on water. It uses the the concept like a water strider. Both take the advantage of water surface tension to float.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a Skype Controlled Unmanned Groung Vehicle UGV Robot

Published on Jan 2, 2016




> This is an Unmanned Ground Vehicle ( UGV) Robot. Its controlled over Skype video call. Dual tone multiple frequency ( DTMF) was used to send instruction to the robot. It can be controlled from Laptop by seeing the video from the camera of the smart phone installed o the UGV. I hope you will enjoy making it. This kind of robot has unlimited use. It can used for rescue purpose in a earthquake effected area, accident area. Can be used by police, rescuers ....

----------


## Airicist

How to make a 3D pen printed insect robot toy

Published on Jan 7, 2016




> This is a 3D drawing Pen printed robot. It’s a robot insect toy and moves randomly based on a vibration motor. Easy to make and kids will love to play with it.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a simple floating water insect robot

Published on Jan 24, 2016




> This is a very simple and easy to make insect robot and kids can make their own and also enjoy playing with it. It just need 3 major components – a vibration motor, a battery and few wires to make the legs. As success rate of building this robot is high, it really encourage kids to make the 1st robot. Also its movement is random and any with love to play with this innocent bug.

----------


## Airicist

How to build a mopping robot

Published on Feb 16, 2016




> This video tutorial is about a wire controlled mopping robot. It’s a basic design of mopping robot and students can easily make it. The control panel or the joystick is connected with wire to the robot. The robot does not have any wheel but can move forward, backward, can take turn or can move diagonally.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a toy Woodpecker

Published on Jun 4, 2016




> I saw this toy in few youtube channels. I dont have those exact materials but I was very much tempted to make it. So decided to make my own way. I suggest kids/students to make their own toy too. Until you make your own toy you will not achieve the skill.Even the idea is not yours, still try to make with the material available around you. More hands-on will help you to achieve better skill.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a simple running / hopping robot

Published on Jul 17, 2016




> Here is a simple running robot. You can easily make your own. It has two C wheels driven by one single motor. It is actually hopping between the steps. See the slow motion part. Its motion is like Kangaroo.

----------


## Airicist

How to make all surface moving Robot - The Mover

Published on Jul 22, 2016




> In my previous video, the making of a robot named Runner, was shown. 
> In this video you can see, how two such robots can be joined together to make another robot which can move in almost any ground surface. This is easy to make robot and good fun to play with.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 29, 2016




> Lets modify The Runner and The Mover to do some fun experiences. 
> 
> We added a tail and removed the front load. It started running like a lizard. Then we modified the Mover. The front motor was disconnect form power. The rear motor was given power external supply. We found the C wheel helping the robot to jump and cross the gap. We tried with different voltage and different initial leg position.

----------


## Airicist

How to make six legged robot - Hexa - DIY Robot

Published on Sep 23, 2016




> Here is the step by step process to make a simple six legged DIY robot. Its single motor based robot. A plastic geared DC motor (100rpm) was used. The power source was a 3.7V li-po battery. But you can use two AAA battery too.

----------


## Airicist

how to make a solar powered six legged robot - DIY Robot

Published on Sep 30, 2016




> I took the robot Hexa, a six legged robot, which i made in my previous video. It was powered by a Li-Po battery. In this project we replaced the battery with a 5V, 160mA solar cell. This battery less robot was able to walk outdoor under sunlight. For further development, some can make it hybrid, by connecting both the solar cell and the battery. Solar power can be used during day time to charge the battery.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a drawing robot – Spirograph – DIY Robot

Published on Oct 8, 2016




> Here are step by step instructions to make a drawing robot. It’s a simple Spirograph robot which can draw random beautiful patterns.

----------


## Airicist

How to make six legged insect robot - DIY Robot

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> How to make six legged insect robot - DIY Robot
> Here are step by step instructions to make a six legged insect robot. It’s powered by one single geared dc motor. Legs are make for 2mm dia iron wires.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a six legged wheg all terrain robot at home

Published on Jan 1, 2017




> In this video you can see, how to make 6 legged wheg robots with flexible robot. It’s a all terrain robots. This is easy to make robot and good fun to play with.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a wheg climbing robot at home

Published on Jan 21, 2017




> This is a simple wheg (wheeled leg) robot which can move on irregular surface as well as can climb iron wall. Before start making this wall climbing robot, please go through the video , make your own list of parts and collect those parts and tools. Basically you need:
> Electronics components: 
> 1. Dual shaft DC geared motor, 100 RPM.
> 2.A 3.7V, 100mAH – 200 mAH Li-Po battery.
> 3. Wires and male female connector.
> Mechanical part: 
> Plastic case used for electrical wiring, 10mm bead, a paper pin, 8 pcs of neodymium magnets, two empty sketch pen, plastic sheet from a file cover. For more details watch the video.
> Tools: 
> Hot glue gun, cutter, knife, soldering iron, set square, rulers, lighter etc.

----------


## Airicist

Wheg climbing robot -- version 2 - a simple experiment

Published on Feb 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

How to make a improved wheg climbing robot using neodymium magnet

Published on Mar 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Meet SinO - A wave robot

Published on Sep 26, 2017




> Meet SinO. It is a single motor driven Robot. It does not have any active wheel.
> It moves forward through it wavy motion. See, its motion is like a Sinusoidal wave. Yes, the
> Sine wave you have read in your math text book. I hope by seeing the video you can make your 
> own robot, like SinO. If you face any difficulties,  please wait till this week end. As usual I will show
> Step by step process of making it.






How to make SinO – A Wave / Worm Robot

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> As shown in the previous video, here is the step by step process of making it. Sino does not have any active wheel.
> It moves forward through it wavy motion. See, its motion is like a Sinusoidal wave. Yes, the
> Sine wave you have read in your math book. I have used a 60 RPM DC geared motor to generate the worm like motion.






Experiment: How to make SinO move on water

Published on Oct 3, 2017




> Last week we made a robot named SinO, which does not have any active wheel. It moves forward because of its wavy worm like motion. Today we will do some experiment to see if it can move on water while floating.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a crawing, climbing, swimmimg robot

Published on Oct 6, 2017




> This is an improved version of the robot SinO. It has a smaller head, made of small 60RPM metal geared motor. 
> Step by Step process of making original SinO you can find in the following link.
> 
> It can crawl like a worm. It can easily navigate through a narrow tunnel. It also can climb a narrow vertical tunnel. 
> Its wavy motion allow it to swim. It can be used for rescue purpose, medical purpose. However this is just a handmade prototype not a product. Student can make and improve it more for multifunction actively.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a RC robot which can move on land and water

Published on Oct 20, 2017




> Here is an easy to make remote control robot which can move on land as well as on water. It can move forward, backward, can take turn.

----------


## Airicist

How to make an easy skating robot

Published on Nov 13, 2017




> Hi Friends Happy Children's Day. 
> This video is for all my young friends. 
> It is an easy to make skating robot. Yes, its movement is like as if it is doing ice skating. Only one dual shaft dc geared motor were used. To power I have used Two battery.

----------


## Airicist

How to make a roller Skating robot

Published on Nov 25, 2017




> It is an easy to make roller skating robot. My previous upload was a skater. This is an modified version. Only one dual shaft dc geared motor were used. To power I have used a 3.7 V rechargeable Li-po battery.

----------


## Airicist

A simple gesture control robot

Published on Jan 4, 2018




> Here is a demo of a simple gesture control robot. This is a type of DIY,  how to make robot at home video. Only one Arduino controller was used to make this robot project. In the next video I will show each and every steps of making it, including circuit diagram, firmware, software, communication protocol, everything.  
> Link: Here I will provide the link of the next video of the detail making process of this robot. 
> If you have any query, please write in the comment, I will reply asap. Don’t forget to subscribe, like and share the video with your friends.






Step by step guide to make a gesture control robot

Published on Jan 22, 2018

----------


## Airicist

A unique way of making robot mechanism using PCB itself A Rabbit Follow me Robot

Published on Apr 11, 2018

----------


## Airicist

How to make dual motor magnetic wheg robot

Published on Jun 30, 2018




> This is a simple dual motor magnetic wheg robot which can move on irregular surface as well as can climb iron wall. This is the modified version of the single motor wheg robot which we made earlier.

----------


## Airicist

How to make stair climbing robot at home-3 simple design

Published on Mar 17, 2019




> Here is a very simple robot that can climbs small stair. We will try three type of design and compare their performance. Students has to apply their geometry knowledge and also knowledge of physic behind friction. Doing your own will help to improve someone’s skill.

----------


## Airicist

DIY walking paper Caterpillar

Feb 9, 2020




> This is an interesting easy paper craft toy. Its is a moving paper caterpillar. You can make multiple with different color papers and can have a race competition. 
> There are many videos related to this in YouTube. Still I made it to show you how to make your own. Until you make your own, you will not get the skill.






How to make a Caterpillar robot

Feb 20, 2020




> I made one paper caterpillar. Here I just try to make it motorized. Here I have used following components:
> 
> 1. DC motor 
> 
> 2. Li-Po battery
> 
> 3. SPDT switch
> 
> 4. Ice Cream Sticks

----------

